# İnfo for tipsters!



## Migrant (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello everyone . i have been betting for 20 years and have worked in club team as translator. İ have enough relation with players all around the world. İf you are highroller and want to have brilliant profit contact me please.. No payment before match!!! We deal we do! 
Rashadaghassi@gmail.com
+306949936298(whatsapp)
@Aghasi88(telegram)
Thanks a lot

Please Africans no need to disturb! Bye!


----------

